# won't eat properly



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi, teddy is nearly 8 months old now and he weighs 9 kg, ever since he was little he has been a very fussy eater. He will only eat less than half the recommended amount and thats if we are lucky. It doesnt matter whether it's wet food or dry!!! He does not want it. We have tried to wean him onto different brands but nothing works... Any help?? Thank u


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

does he seem healthy, is he behaving like a normal puppy. 

i would overly worry, some dogs just aren't big eaters. gypsy has always been a fussy eater. she is a lot slimmer than the others but she is healthy just not a big eater. 

as long as he isn't lethargic i wouldn't worry.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I totally agree with Kendal....we had to switch Lady to a new food on the advice of the vet, he thought Lady was a tad too skinny....tho she was fine generally. 
he will eat when he is hungry...does he prefer wet over kibble?


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank u , no he is definately not lethargic, far from it and he will play around with either food, just sniff it and turn his nose up xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Be careful of the trap a lot if us have fallen into, I did. Cara's fussy so you add bits to enhance the food then Miss Fussy Paws abandons it because Mam will put something human in it.

We are


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Be careful of the trap a lot if us have fallen into, I did. Cara's fussy so you add bits to enhance the food then Miss Fussy Paws abandons it because Mam will put something human in it. That created a rod for my own back.

We are on barking heads now, I understand she's not a big eater, prefers to graze her amount through the day rather than have 2 separate meals that must be finished in 30-60 mins. I also understand that dogs in the wild may choose not to eat for a day or two so won't panic and start enhancing again. She will eat when she's ready ..... Mammy is not going to give this time ...


----------

